# Official Alpine Reference CD SPEED OF SOUND - Looking for



## ne0031 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm looking for this cd from wayy back..... in the 90s. Red Lambo on the cover.

Anyone have it?


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the CD & the DVD too.


----------

